# burning pain in stomach after antibiotics



## britneyc529 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was on two antibiotics two months ago... while taking them, I developed severe stomach pain which I assumed would go away once I was done. I took probiotics while on the meds. two months later, and the burning stomach continues. it almost feels Like heartburn except it is just in my gut doesn't go up my throat but the pain is always there all day every day. any one ever experience this and get over it??? thank you!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Antibiotics can cause candida and clostridium overgrowth and mess up our gut ecosystem. I'd take boulardii while on antibiotics to reduce the negative effects of the antibiotic.


----------

